# Marquis of Lorne: what a beaut of a pub!



## editor (Jan 23, 2008)

I've never heard of to his pub before, let alone drunk there, so I was astonished to come across this remarkable looking frontage in Dalyell Road (off Stockwell Road, SW9 9SA).






Look at those original tiles! And the authentic glass! This surely has to be one of the best looking and best preserved boozers in SW9/SW2. The inside looked nice too.

Anyone been there? Anyone fancy a trip there?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2008)

I've asked about this before I think as I often used to pass it on my way to work - it never looked very full


----------



## Belushi (Jan 23, 2008)

That is a lovely looking old boozer.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2008)

It looked clean and comfortable inside. I reckon it's well worth a trip. Anyone fancy a visit, say, tomorrow night?


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 23, 2008)

Mad!  Never even heard of it, and must have been in every boozer around there...


----------



## Bob (Jan 23, 2008)

A mate of mine got hustled in a pool match there a few years back.

I'm on for a visit.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2008)

beautiful building!


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 23, 2008)

Googled it and came up with very little; not even covered by beerintheevening


----------



## gabi (Jan 23, 2008)

Tis about 2 mins from my door so ive popped in there now and then....

Very much an old school boozer - really good set of regulars, older crowd. The landlord looks like he was born around the time of the Boer war so be sure to order loudly and clearly.

Lovely in the summer, they open those big doors up so u can virtually play pool outdoors.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2008)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Mad!  Never even heard of it, and must have been in every boozer around there...


That's how I felt when I came across it today. A beautiful old fashioned boozer less than a mile from my front door? _And I've never even heard of it?!!_


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2008)

damn, this is closer than the hob! have to check it out


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2008)

How about popping in Friday night?

I don't like having a pub as good as this so close to my house and never visiting it.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll pencil that in.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2008)

Lemme see if I can rustle up a crew in community...


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 23, 2008)

It's been a feature of the Brixton Society's Stockwell Trail for a decade...



> MEET THE MARQUIS
> 
> Further up on the left is the pub called the Marquis of Lorne, which is the courtesy title of heirs to the dukedom of Argyll. It has a fine tiled exterior and the interior seems to go with it. You may be intrigued by the "T.T.CASTLE" in mosaic tiles over what used to be the corner door. This was Theodore Townsend Castle; he was not the first licensee but he certainly ran the Marquis during the 1880s.


http://www.brixtonsociety.org.uk/trailthree.htm


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2008)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> It's been a feature of the Brixton Society's Stockwell Trail for a decade...
> http://www.brixtonsociety.org.uk/trailthree.htm


Don't think that site has been updated in a decade, has it?  

I once offered to add photos to one of their trails, put it on urban and then link generously back to their site. I thought it would be a great way of attracting interest in their excellent walks.

I didn't hear back.


----------



## pooka (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the Marquis has been mentioned on pub threads on this very forum before. Much favoured by those of us with a taste for old mens' pubs. The landlord is a friendly type but occasionally leaves his oppo in charge - argumentative Napoleonic sort. Never very full and pleasantly basic. Cracking frontage.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 24, 2008)

That looks to be a great pub.  I like the idea of older clientele as I am about 170 years old myself.  It would be too long a trip for me to get there and back in an evening as I live out on the spiral arm of the galaxy just inside the northern end of the M25.

If people wanted to take a trip there during the day perhaps on a weekend I would love to come and meet up provided the Victoria Line doesn't turn back into a pumpkin before we left.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 24, 2008)

I went there the other week. Because I had come across it in my world of shortcuts... it's not a bad pubs - lots of old white blokes grumbling and a few hippies from cafe cairo.

Other pubs to pop into around that area is the Landor and the Beehive (stockwell not brixton one!) (slightly more stockwell/clapham)


----------



## cllr (Jan 24, 2008)

It was the backdrop for the exterior shots in the Ordinary Boys' video for their hit "Boys will be boys".


----------



## zenie (Jan 24, 2008)

errr...Can anyone find out about dogs please?  

It looks really lovely 

What happened to cafe cairo boohoo, has it gone? 

e2a Why is this in Brixton? Is it not Stockwell??


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks good - I'd like to go sometime


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2008)

zenie said:
			
		

> errr...Can anyone find out about dogs please?
> 
> It looks really lovely
> 
> ...


Stockwell counts as Brixton - there are posts about Streatham, Herne Hill and Tulse Hill on this forum. It's taken to mean Brixton and the surrounding area. Besides, it's only just on the border.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2008)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> Looks good - I'd like to go sometime


tada!
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=237479


----------



## christonabike (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike Skinner wandered in here and shot part of a video with my mate in it:

Bloc Party - Banquet (The Streets Remix) 



The pub features at two minutes in, so does my mate, hahaha, and 



We watched a lot of Leeds United matches in here 

I miss it as I no longer live that side of Brixton

It's an ace pub, there's usually and Englishman and Irishman and a Scotsman all shouting cunt at each other, in a friendly way, like


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 24, 2008)

I did a thread about this place way back when I first started, just after I'd moved to Stockwell...went to a pub quiz there...lovely pub...


----------



## boohoo (Jan 24, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Stockwell counts as Brixton - there are posts about Streatham, Herne Hill and Tulse Hill on this forum. It's taken to mean Brixton and the surrounding area. Besides, it's only just on the border.



well, you'd be shocked to find out that Tooting in the doomsday book is part of the Brixton Hundred so perhaps these other areas were also part of Brixton back then.... 

However, this tooting on mars is not part of Brixton...

http://0-www.higp.hawaii.edu.pugwash.lib.warwick.ac.uk/~pmm/planetary.html


----------



## OpalFruit (Jan 24, 2008)

Has anyone got a picture of the original Albert?

I remember it had some lovely tiles on the outside before that (imo, anyway) hideous and criminal orange makeover.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/albert.html


----------



## tarannau (Jan 24, 2008)

Might be time to (thankfully) update the 'now' pic for the Albert really, reflecting the fact that the gawdawful bright orange paintjob's gone. They've even replaced the 'arty' screaming prince signage since then too.


----------



## cerv2005 (Jan 24, 2008)

It is quite a grand looking place, right on my doorstep as well but I've gotta say I've hardly ever drunk in there for the last 3 years. 

It is a proper old man boozer, which I like but at times I just find it a bit depressing. I think having a few more people in it would help. It's never really that busy. Landlord is an irish fella called Pat I think.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 24, 2008)

ohhh i wonder how they do for cider...


----------



## Choc (Jan 24, 2008)

i have never noticed this place either!?

will be curious to hear how it is like when you guys go tomorrow. i can't make it in the eve because i am having to cook for dinner guests in brockley.


----------



## meurig (Jan 28, 2008)

Used to play pool there when I lived in Stockwell, especially after the Albert lost its pool table.

Is the surly Irish landlord still there?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2008)

Landlord wasn't in that night.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

(Copied over from the other thread which I'll close)

It's a nice, old fashioned boozer with no frills (apart from an annoying Sky TV box that no one was watching). If I lived nearby, it would be a good place to sit and read the papers or have a pint or two and get some reading work done in the day. Or have a quiet night in the pub with friends.

It was really quiet on the Friday night and that can't spell good news for the future survival of the pub, so it needs all the support it can get. Maybe this little feature might encourage a few Brixton/Stockwell locals to give it a go.

Here's some photos of its interior.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Landlord wasn't in that night.


Wasn't he the big fella we spoke to at the end?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> Wasn't he the big fella we spoke to at the end?



Maybe. Can't remember too well 

PS: You can add the fact that the exterior of the pub is Grade II listed (since 1981)


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

Crispy said:


> You can add the fact that the exterior of the pub is Grade II listed (since 1981)


Done!

I hope the pub survives, but it looks a tough call from what I've seen so far, particularly if they're selling beer so cheap. It's a shame that so many people prefer to frequent chain pubs rather than beautiful old boozers like this. How can they hope to compete on price/trimmings with the corporate big boys?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 28, 2008)

Pool table, arrers and a swirly carpet - it looks simply divine. 

Anyone up for pub games olympiad sometime soon? They keep threatening the return of pool at the Hootahob, but it's not materialised  and I'm getting withdrawal syptoms. And darts just isn't the same played on the Nintendo wii.


----------



## gabi (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> Done!
> 
> I hope the pub survives, but it looks a tough call from what I've seen so far, particularly if they're selling beer so cheap. It's a shame that so many people prefer to frequent chain pubs rather than beautiful old boozers like this. How can they hope to compete on price/trimmings with the corporate big boys?




Its been surviving just fine for years with pretty the same level of clientele - i dont think its in much danger.

As u say, a nice peaceful place to read the paper or catch a game in relative peace. The old boys are always keen to get some fresh blood to have a game of pool against as well which is a laugh. Some of em really are shockingly bad 

Price wise, I've never noticed it being THAT cheap. Not for the shite mass produced lager that I drink anyway.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

gabi said:


> Its been surviving just fine for years with pretty the same level of clientele - i dont think its in much danger.


That's what people have said about a lot of pubs that have since vanished (but I hope you're right).

There was only about 8 people there at its peak on Friday night, and most of them were only there for a pint at most. When I went past the pub last week there was just 2 people in there.

With that low level of income, how long do you think it will before some property developer starts wafting a tempting wad about?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> With that low level of income, how long do you think it will before some property developer starts wafting a tempting wad about?


Can't quite see down the other side from your photo but I'd guess the pub occupies a relatively small  plot.

If you think about the pubs that have gone they've prob all had greater development potential, either horizontally or vertically (this pub is a three level job in a residential area). If this kind of plot goes, then  . . . .


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Can't quite see down the other side from your photo but I'd guess the pub occupies a relatively small  plot.
> 
> If you think about the pubs that have gone they've prob all had greater development potential, either horizontally or vertically (this pub is a three level job in a residential area). If this kind of plot goes, then  . . . .


Not really - it looks bigger than the Two Woodcocks (gone), the Hamilton (gone), The Angel (gone)...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2008)

*goes to look up planning applications in the street to see how much development goes on*

Not much. Only 1 application on that road last year, and that for a minor ground-floor extension.


----------



## Winot (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> I hope the pub survives, but it looks a tough call from what I've seen so far, particularly if they're selling beer so cheap. It's a shame that so many people prefer to frequent chain pubs rather than beautiful old boozers like this. How can they hope to compete on price/trimmings with the corporate big boys?



There's a lot of posters on U75 who bemoan the corporatisation/gentrification of local pubs and cry out for an old style boozer with games/footie/pub grub etc.  

Seems to me this is an excellent opportunity to 'adopt' and influence such a pub before it's too late.  If the landlord's got any sense (and it's done sensitively) he'll welcome you* with open till.

Drinkers of U75 unite - you have nothing to lose but your chains!

(*not me I hasten to add - as a confirmed namby gentrifier I'll be down the Lord Tarquin tucking into my radicchio surprise)


----------



## co-op (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> Look at those original tiles! And the authentic glass! This surely has to be one of the best looking and best preserved boozers in SW9/SW2. The inside looked nice too.
> 
> Anyone been there? Anyone fancy a trip there?




Wasn't I just saying on some other thread how we have proper boozers in Stockwell?


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

Shame there's no real ale on offer though. I'd hate to see the character of the pub change, but just a few little tweaks - a real ale or two, a daytime coffee machine, slightly softer lighting and perhaps a sofa in the lounge side might make it a little more appealing to people under 60 and help it compete against Wether$poon$.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

co-op said:


> Wasn't I just saying on some other thread how we have proper boozers in Stockwell?


But you don't go there!


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> Shame there's no real ale on offer though. I'd hate to see the character of the pub change, but just a few little tweaks - a real ale or two, a daytime coffee machine, slightly softer lighting and perhaps a sofa in the lounge side might make it a little more appealing to people under 60 and help it compete against Wether$poon$.



I reckon a real ale would go off in a place like that before it was all drunk up. 2 definitely would.


----------



## gabi (Jan 28, 2008)

Winot said:


> Seems to me this is an excellent opportunity to 'adopt' and influence such a pub before it's too late.  If the landlord's got any sense (and it's done sensitively) he'll welcome you* with open till



Um I know u dont mean to sound patronising, but well, u do. The pub's fine AFAIK. Im not sure where this feeling that its somehow on its last legs has come from. The landlord will of course welcome any and all (well nearly all) new drinkers, but im not sure he needs to rely on a website to keep him afloat!


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 28, 2008)

Mr Retro said:


> I reckon a real ale would go off in a place like that before it was all drunk up. 2 definitely would.


 
Maybe - there's a place near me, in the Camberwell/Peckham/East Dulwich backstreet hinterland, which has three guest ales every week. I popped in there on Saturday night, increasing the patronage by about 20%.

Just depends if it's kept well..


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 28, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Maybe - there's a place near me, in the Camberwell/Peckham/East Dulwich backstreet hinterland, which has three guest ales every week. I popped in there on Saturday night, increasing the patronage by about 20%.
> 
> Just depends if it's kept well..



That doesn't mean it's not busy other Saturdays or during the daytime though. I know the Canterbury don't keep real ale because of a lack of demand and that's a busy pub.


----------



## christonabike (Jan 28, 2008)

> Seems to me this is an excellent opportunity to 'adopt' and influence such a pub before it's too late.



Some of us already go to these pubs in Brixton, and have done for years

Editor, you have taken a pic with my mate in it on page 2, top pic. he was also in the Streets video that partly filmed in there

Sofa's and coffee machines, haha, no need, it's great as it is


----------



## zenie (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> Shame there's no real ale on offer though. I'd hate to see the character of the pub change, but just a few little tweaks - a real ale or two, a daytime coffee machine, slightly softer lighting and perhaps a sofa in the lounge side might make it a little more appealing to people under 60 and help it compete against Wether$poon$.


 
Genterification!!! 

Sorry I couldn't make this, had to go elsewhere.

Did you see any dogs lol


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2008)

Mr Retro said:


> That doesn't mean it's not busy other Saturdays or during the daytime though. I know the Canterbury don't keep real ale because of a lack of demand and that's a busy pub.



that's usually what they say when they can't be arsed to keep it properly.


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 28, 2008)

Mr Retro said:


> That doesn't mean it's not busy other Saturdays or during the daytime though.


 
It's really not - very much off the beaten track, much like the MoL..


----------



## tarannau (Jan 28, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Maybe - there's a place near me, in the Camberwell/Peckham/East Dulwich backstreet hinterland, which has three guest ales every week. I popped in there on Saturday night, increasing the patronage by about 20%.
> 
> Just depends if it's kept well..



There's a limit to how well you can keep ale if nobody's drinking it. Cask ales tend to decrease in quality quite significantly after a couple of days in most circumstances.

Surprised that a pub like the Canterbury can't keep real ale. Surely they'd have enough turnaround to justify a 9 (72 odd pints) going in regularly?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> Shame there's no real ale on offer though. I'd hate to see the character of the pub change, but just a few little tweaks - a real ale or two, a daytime coffee machine, slightly softer lighting and perhaps a sofa in the lounge side might make it a little more appealing to people under 60 and help it compete against Wether$poon$.



Are you taking the piss?
One visit and you want it to change?


----------



## christonabike (Jan 28, 2008)

The phrase "you couldn't make it up" springs to mind


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Are you taking the piss?
> One visit and you want it to change?


I want it to _survive_ and be able to compete with more successful boozers. 

My opinion on what they should do won't make a tad of difference, but I believe I've every right to make what I believe are helpful suggestions. 

What's your ideas?


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

christonabike said:


> Sofa's and coffee machines, haha, no need, it's great as it is


Well, it's clearly not that 'great' because there's barely anyone there and I don't imagine it's exactly hauling in new customers.

If it can survive with the handful of drinkers it's got, then that's fantastic, but given the choice I'd rather see a few small changes made than see the pub join the growing list of pubs closed in the area. What's so wrong with that? I'm not asking for it to be gentrified in any way at all.

Perhaps you aren't aware of how many pubs _exactly_ like the Marquis of Lorne have closed in the last 5 years. Why do you think this place is any different?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> I want it to _survive_ and be able to compete with more successful boozers.
> 
> My opinion on what they should do won't make a tad of difference, but I believe I've every right to make what I believe are helpful suggestions.
> 
> What's your ideas?


From what I've seen of it, it should stay exactly as it is. It's still open isn't it? I certainly wouldn't be asking a landlord to install a coffee machine in a pub!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2008)

Fact of the matter is pubs are declining and declining in popularity. I was reading some pub trade magazine last year (was just hanging around on a bar counter), and there was an article on 'future of the public house' article in it, with interviews with a range of landlords. Most of them reported falling profits and falling customer numbers. The numbers bear this out - pubs close every day. The only upbeat landlord was one who'd aggressively upmarketed his pub, got in fancy expensive drinks, a proper chef and expensive food menu, and paid entry theme nights on weekends. He appeared to be raking it in. It really does seem like the 'old fashioned boozer' is not a financially viable business these days. This means that the only ones that will survive will be those with fiercely loyal regulars (and new regulars coming on board) or a captive customer base (ie. no where else to go)

The Margquis is a fantastic old boozer, but it will have to stop being a fantastic old boozer if it wants to survive. By which point it will cease to be anything special at all. What a sad situation


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2008)

For me though, the attraction of pubs like these are that they haven't adapted to blend in with the bland of the chain pubs.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2008)

Me too, me too. But I fear we're in a minority.


----------



## zenie (Jan 28, 2008)

Crispy said:


> The Margquis is a fantastic old boozer, but it will have to stop being a fantastic old boozer if it wants to survive. By which point it will cease to be anything special at all. What a sad situation


 

But it wouldn't if people didn't try and change it would it?


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> From what I've seen of it, it should stay exactly as it is. It's still open isn't it?


That's what you could have said about The Angel, the Plough, the Hamilton, The Two Woodcocks, The Queen, King of Sardinia about five years ago. All within a mile or do of the Marquis and where are they now? All shut.

Oh, and some pubs have served coffee for decades. It's hardly a revolutionary concept or something that's going to instantly change the character of a pub.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2008)

Coffee in a pub? I've never seen anyone drinking coffee in a pub. Mind you, I'm not a very observant person


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

zenie said:


> But it wouldn't if people didn't try and change it would it?


Do you think it will just _carry on forever_ if it stays exactly the same then?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2008)

zenie said:


> But it wouldn't if people didn't try and change it would it?


Well, that's kind of my point. As far as I can tell, people who want this sort of social venue are a shrinking population. So yes there is demand, and I'm sure it can be concentrated to 'save' the odd pub or two, the wider trend in the country is heading in the other direction.


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Coffee in a pub? I've never seen anyone drinking coffee in a pub. Mind you, I'm not a very observant person



my mum has drunk coffee in the hobgoblin.

that was a frantic bus journey home.


----------



## zenie (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> Do you think it will just _carry on forever_ if it stays exactly the same then?


 
I'm not critcising you at all, so don't take it as an attack at you please.

All I'm saying is you can't moan about a pub not having this or that, and then when it gets those everyone says its not a 'proper' boozer, what do you want in ther next, wi-fi?


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Coffee in a pub? I've never seen anyone drinking coffee in a pub. Mind you, I'm not a very observant person


What? There's loads of pubs that serve coffee. Even the Albert serves coffee and has done for quite a while. So does the Dogstar. And the Prince and probably quite a few other pubs in the area. 

I've occasionally drunk coffee in pubs for years on end all over the UK.


----------



## christonabike (Jan 28, 2008)

With a coffee machine, sofas, and turned down lighting it wouldn't be the same pub, it'd be the Landor



[QUOTEPerhaps you aren't aware of how many pubs exactly like the Marquis of Lorne have closed in the last 5 years. Why do you think this place is any different? ][/QUOTE]

Yes, I am aware, having lived here for quite a while

You can be quite patronising sometimes


----------



## zenie (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> What? There's loads of pubs that serve coffee. Even the Albert serves coffee and has done for quite a while. So does the Dogstar. And the Prince and probably quite a few other pubs in the area.
> 
> I've occasionally drunk coffee in pubs for years on end all over the UK.


 
I quite like pubs serving teas and coffee. Seems like quite a lot of pubs have them and never seem to have them in operation though?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> I've occasionally drunk coffee in pubs for years on end all over the UK.


 
Was there no Starbucks near??


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

zenie said:


> All I'm saying is you can't moan about a pub not having this or that, and then when it gets those everyone says its not a 'proper' boozer, what do you want in ther next, wi-fi?


I don't think any of the things I suggested would change its character in any meaningful way.

And I certainly haven't suggested - or wanted -wi-fi/DJs/sound systems or any of that other style bollocks in there. I like the fact that it's a traditional pub, but I'd say that if it carries on in the same way, there's a very good chance it'll soon become an ex-traditional pub and that would be a crying shame. But I could be wrong and maybe it will manage to survive unchanged forever as some seem to thunk it will - in which case, fantastic!

I'll tell you what the pub _really_ reminded me of though: The Hamilton.


----------



## Onket (Jan 28, 2008)

Could be a venue for a future South Central drinks meet. Is it big enough?

Looks like it's the sort of pub that I'd _stop _going to if it changed though.


----------



## zenie (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> I don't think any of the things I suggested would change its character in any meaningful way.
> 
> And I certainly haven't suggested - or wanted -wi-fi/DJs/sound systems or any of that other style bollocks in there. I like the fact that it's a traditional pub, but I'd say that if it carries on in the same way, there's a very good chance it'll soon become an ex-traditional pub and that would be a crying shame. But I could be wrong and maybe it will manage to survive unchanged forever as some seem to thunk it will - in which case, fantastic!
> 
> I'll tell you what the pub _really_ reminded me of though: The Hamilton.


 
See you can't win either way!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Well, that's kind of my point. As far as I can tell, people who want this sort of social venue are a shrinking population. So yes there is demand, and I'm sure it can be concentrated to 'save' the odd pub or two, the wider trend in the country is heading in the other direction.


I think the kind of people who want this kind of pub are either old-timers who are dwindling and don't spend a lot of money, or people who don't visit their local very often (I would say I'm in the latter group - I only go to the pub once every month, maybe twice a month)


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

christonabike said:


> Yes, I am aware, having lived here for quite a while
> 
> You can be quite patronising sometimes


So why do you think the pub is going to escape the fate of similar pubs in the areas please?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2008)

Onket said:


> Looks like it's the sort of pub that I'd _stop _going to if it changed though.



Quite - a Catch 22 situation


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2008)

zenie said:


> See you can't win either way!!!


Exactly 

Onket - there's plenty of space. A big crowd of drinkers would probably work the barman right off his feet mind


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> So why do you think the pub is going to escape the fate of similar pubs in the areas please?



Well it IS still here


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> So why do you think the pub is going to escape the fate of similar pubs in the areas please?


Please provide the exact quotes where he made this accusation please. Chop chop.

*hands on hips*


----------



## Onket (Jan 28, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Quite - a Catch 22 situation



Yep. And too far away from my house to be my actual proper local. 

There isn't really a pub near enough to my house to even be my local though. Maybe the Duke of Sutherland but I hear that looks like it was shut when it was supposed to be open- not a good sign.


----------



## Onket (Jan 28, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Onket - there's plenty of space. A big crowd of drinkers would probably work the barman right off his feet mind



I've tipped pubs off for previous ones.


----------



## zenie (Jan 28, 2008)

Onket said:


> Yep. And too far away from my house to be my actual proper local.
> 
> There isn't really a pub near enough to my house to even be my local though. Maybe the Duke of Sutherland but I hear that looks like it was shut when it was supposed to be open- not a good sign.


 
There are they're just too rough for you!


----------



## Onket (Jan 28, 2008)

zenie said:


> There are they're just too rough for you!



Too rough for the people who live close enough to accompany me, you mean.


----------



## christonabike (Jan 28, 2008)

> So why do you think the pub is going to escape the fate of similar pubs in the areas please?



I never said it would

I haven't really thought about it, but I could say it's off the beaten track, and more likely to go the way of flats than become a posher boozer, same as the Elm Park Tavern, must ask if they do coffee, they deffo have sofa, and I reckon they do have a dimmer switch

I was commenting on someone's first time visit to a boozer I have frequented for years and their suggestion of installing a coffee machine, sofa, and turning the lighting down

It tickled me it did, especially with the "are you aware, etc" comment as if you are the ony person to have spotted this trend


----------



## zenie (Jan 28, 2008)

Onket said:


> Too rough for the people who live close enough to accompany me, you mean.


 
I'm always up for going in


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

zenie said:


> See you can't win either way!!!


I disagree. But maybe I'm an optimist!

Thing is, a pub can change - perhaps not always for the better - to attract a newer crowd, giving iy a better chance of staying open.  And if it's open then there's always a chance that the pub can revert back to something more traditional in the future when trends change.

But when it's gone, it's gone forever.

But just to reiterate: I'd like the pub to stay _exactly as it is_, but bearing in mind the amount of pubs already closing in the area, I fear that something has to change for it to survive. 

I could be wrong and my opinion doesn't really matter here anyway, but it would be heartbreaking for me to add this glorious boozer to my ever growing 'Lost pubs of Brixton' section in a year or so.

Still, by talking about it here and letting people know about it, maybe that's one teensy-weensy microscopic  thing that may help ensure the pub's health. And every bit helps!


----------



## zenie (Jan 28, 2008)

If they brought back smoking I'd be in the pub a lot more! 

*Fights losing battle*


----------



## christonabike (Jan 28, 2008)

> Still, by talking about it here and letting people know about it, maybe that's one teensy-weensy microscopic thing that may help ensure the pub's health. And every bit helps!



This I agree with, no harm in pointing out these places exist


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

christonabike said:


> I was commenting on someone's first time visit to a boozer I have frequented for years and their suggestion of installing a coffee machine, sofa, and turning the lighting down


I didn't suggest it to the landlord, or the barman, or anyone else who worked there. I'm just thinking out loud here, hopefully in a positive way. That's how it is meant anyway.  I'm not telling anyone to do anything.

But what's _your_ ideas for the pub? Or do you think it's fine as it is?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 28, 2008)

zenie said:


> I quite like pubs serving teas and coffee. Seems like quite a lot of pubs have them and never seem to have them in operation though?



Yes I often see a coffee machine behind the bar in a pub where the machine is switched off and no-one is asking for coffee.  It usually means that the pub does lunch time food when they also sell coffee.   I witnessed one person asking for a coffee in the evening in a pub and the bar person switched it on specially for them with no hesitation, pointing out that it needed a bit of time to heat up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2008)

zenie said:


> If they brought back smoking I'd be in the pub a lot more!
> 
> *Fights losing battle*



You just have to know the right places - I was puffing away in a pub on Friday - it felt pretty strange!


----------



## zenie (Jan 28, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> You just have to know the right places - I was puffing away in a pub on Friday - it felt pretty strange!


 


Glad you've found somewhere...bet it's miles away lol


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Please provide the exact quotes where he made this accusation please.


It was a *question*, silly boy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2008)

zenie said:


> Glad you've found somewhere...bet it's miles away lol



It is, but that doesn't bother me


----------



## christonabike (Jan 28, 2008)

> But what's your ideas for the pub? Or do you think it's fine as it is?



Yup, fine as it is, I have never sat in there and thought, you know what, I need a sit down on the sofa with a coffee, and, jeez, it's bright in here (actually, that last bit, I have thought that)

Here's hoping it'll survive as it is

Fingers crossed

My initial cor blimey look what the ed thinks should be done shock has subsided, and I realise they were your thinking out loud comments, but it did come across weird to begin with


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> It was a *question*, silly boy.


It was a pisstake, grumpy old man


----------



## gabi (Jan 28, 2008)

zenie said:


> If they brought back smoking I'd be in the pub a lot more!
> 
> *Fights losing battle*



The marquis is a very smoker friendly pub. They open the big doors by the pool table and put chairs on the pavement so u can still carry on your conversation, smoke a ciggie and wait for your turn at pool. Lovely in summer.


----------



## WeirdlyGreen (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> But you don't go there!






Do so.



although not often I'll grant ye, since my chum moved out of Dalyell Rd...

Co-op speaking not WG!


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

christonabike said:


> Here's hoping it'll survive as it is


But do you really think that's likely considering the long list of similar pubs that have recently closed in the area and the Marquis' light patronage?

Or would you rather it not change at all and (inevitably, IMO) close?


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2008)

Crispy said:


> It was a pisstake, grumpy old man


Shut it four eyes!


----------



## zenie (Jan 28, 2008)

gabi said:


> The marquis is a very smoker friendly pub. They open the big doors by the pool table and put chairs on the pavement so u can still carry on your conversation, smoke a ciggie and wait for your turn at pool. Lovely in summer.


 
Yeh in the summer I don't have a problem as you wanna sit outside anyway.

Anyway I'm derialing the thread lol


----------



## christonabike (Jan 28, 2008)

> Or would you rather it not change at all and (inevitably, IMO) close?



I haven't really seen a downturn in numbers in the last few years, maybe a bit cos of the smoking ban, but it's the same regulars every night

But I live the other side of Brixton now so couldn't comment on the last few weeks as I haven't been in


----------



## Onket (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't think the pub needs to change to attract more people, I think more people need to be aware of it & use it so it doesn't change.

And as my old head of year used to say- Use it, don't abuse it, or you'll lose it. The tool.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 28, 2008)

Onket said:


> And as my old head of year used to say- Use it, don't abuse it, or you'll lose it. The tool.


if you ask me that is one rhyme too many


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 29, 2008)

Onket said:


> Yep. And too far away from my house to be my actual proper local.
> 
> There isn't really a pub near enough to my house to even be my local though. Maybe the Duke of Sutherland but I hear that looks like it was shut when it was supposed to be open- not a good sign.



If you're talking about the D of S SE17, yes it does look closed up doesn't it?

But the Beehive's scarcely any further for you 

As for the Marquis of Lorne, will definitely check it out when I'm next in Brixton  and will look out for future meetups planned here ...

I may take my pre-gig Levellers crew there (Northern boozers who like old fashioned pubs) on March 8th when the Levs have their 20th anniversary bash at the Academy.

Does the M of L just do Bass, proper ale wise?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes. It's not even proper ale, mind - it's that 'smooth' stuff that comes out of a tap, not a pump.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 29, 2008)

Nitrokeg then. The same old keg beers, only with the higher nitro 'Guinness gas' added for greater head and 'creaminess'


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2008)

Tasted alright though. Well Crispy must have thought so as he certainly wolfed down enough of the stuff


----------



## Crispy (Jan 29, 2008)

Barman: You like that Bass don't you?
Crispy: At that prishe? Shure shure, yeah. Another..hic.. pint please.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 29, 2008)

It's ok really - the legacy of the short lived Caffreys phase really. I suspect the breweries tried to do the Guinness trick really - trying to convince people that the colder, creamier appearance somehow made it more authentic and worthy of special pouring. Unlike Guinness, which has been accepted and almost mythologised in nitrokeg form, it never did convince the beardy beer heads, which still crave cask conditioned 'live' ales.


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2008)

William of Walworth said:


> But the Beehive's scarcely any further for you



True. Bad memories though.

The Elephant & Hippo is very near but I think it's an Aussie, Aussie, Aussie, Oi, Oi, Oi type of place.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 29, 2008)

Onket said:


> Too rough for the people who live close enough to accompany me, you mean.



mate i'll come with you to that pub near Zenie's, if only to call the ambulance for you about 10.30pm


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 29, 2008)

Not very helpful for those in Brixton, but Enfield Lock still has loads of old style boozers.  

I think the Ed and his gang went into The Greyhound on one of their walks round here but I can't find the link.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like a nice Pub. Probably best for me not to frequent it and spoil it


----------



## Maggot (Jan 29, 2008)

I used to go out with a beautiful girl who lived round the corner from this pub. Played pool with her a few times there.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 29, 2008)

You just wanted to mention the beautiful girl


----------



## Maggot (Jan 29, 2008)

Yup!  (She looked like Michelle Pfeiffer)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh dear the pub just serves nitrokeg.  Cancel what I said earlier, I am not schlepping across country for a pint of that, even at £2 a pint.  (Strokes beard)


----------



## Bob (Jan 29, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Fact of the matter is pubs are declining and declining in popularity. I was reading some pub trade magazine last year (was just hanging around on a bar counter), and there was an article on 'future of the public house' article in it, with interviews with a range of landlords. Most of them reported falling profits and falling customer numbers. The numbers bear this out - pubs close every day. The only upbeat landlord was one who'd aggressively upmarketed his pub, got in fancy expensive drinks, a proper chef and expensive food menu, and paid entry theme nights on weekends. He appeared to be raking it in. It really does seem like the 'old fashioned boozer' is not a financially viable business these days. This means that the only ones that will survive will be those with fiercely loyal regulars (and new regulars coming on board) or a captive customer base (ie. no where else to go)
> 
> The Margquis is a fantastic old boozer, but it will have to stop being a fantastic old boozer if it wants to survive. By which point it will cease to be anything special at all. What a sad situation



Much as I hope it survives I have to say the situation long term looks bleak. In huge swathes of Lambeth virtually all the pubs that aren't on main roads have died....


----------



## boohoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Bob said:


> Much as I hope it survives I have to say the situation long term looks bleak. In huge swathes of Lambeth virtually all the pubs that aren't on main roads have died....



I begin to think it seems to work the other way around - the back road ones - like the beehive, the grovesnor, the marquis, the landor theatre aren't hugely changed whereas Jamm ( old white house), the Plough ( nearly housing), the Swan ( not quite what it was), the russell Inn (nearly housing too), have all had to change - perhaps because there positions have meant that they are more likely to be changed to another use...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 29, 2008)

The Queen - back road pub -> flats


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 30, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Yes. It's not even proper ale, mind - it's that 'smooth' stuff that comes out of a tap, not a pump.



Poo and bum and arsecheese!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 30, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Oh dear the pub just serves nitrokeg.  Cancel what I said earlier, I am not schlepping across country for a pint of that, even at £2 a pint.  (Strokes beard)



Thats where I'm at as well, now. Disappointing!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 30, 2008)

Crispy said:


> The Queen - back road pub -> flats



and the (white?) hart - Loughborough road -  and Paulet arms though the heroe of Switzerland is still going.

If you think of all the pubs on Coldhabour Lane - how many have essentially retained their original pubness...


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2008)

boohoo said:


> and the (white?) hart - Loughborough road -  and Paulet arms though the heroe of Switzerland is still going.
> 
> If you think of all the pubs on Coldhabour Lane - how many have essentially retained their original pubness...



Actually the Albert / Dogstar / PoW aren't that far off traditional pubs in character...

Though you're right a lot of the main road pubs have closed too. But as far as I can see in some areas (between Stockwell and Waterloo for instance) the back streets pubs have almost entirely died out.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 30, 2008)

Bob said:


> Actually the Albert / Dogstar / PoW aren't that far off traditional pubs in character...
> 
> Though you're right a lot of the main road pubs have closed too. But as far as I can see in some areas (between Stockwell and Waterloo for instance) the back streets pubs have almost entirely died out.




The dog star is a gentrified pub.... tis why it has a silly name.... 

which bit of stockwell are we talking about? The priory arms and The Surprise, the Duke of Cambridge....or are these too main road ish...


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2008)

boohoo said:


> The dog star is a gentrified pub.... tis why it has a silly name....
> 
> which bit of stockwell are we talking about? The priory arms and The Surprise, the Duke of Cambridge....or are these too main road ish...



Never been to the Surprise but the others are on what I'd call a main road. ish.

Dog star - gentrified - yes - but still basically a boozer if you're not there on weekends.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 30, 2008)

The Surprise is a bit more Vauxhall/Wandsworth Road ( off Larkhall park - nice pub too!) - I noticed that the area of Stockwell is contually expanding! 

We need a 1990s pub map and mark off all the ones that have gone or re-branded.... that would be a more scientific approach....


----------



## Onket (Feb 14, 2008)

Finally made it to this pub the other week. I like it. Not really one for an U75 meet IMO (not a massive one anyway).


----------



## Kanda (Feb 14, 2008)

Onket said:


> Not really one for an U75 meet IMO (not a massive one anyway).


 
Well no, of course. It doesn't have a coffee machine


----------



## Crispy (Feb 14, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Well no, of course. It doesn't have a coffee machine




agreed though. dozens of drunken urbanites would not really suit the place


----------



## Onket (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm glad you agree.

Might see you there another time though!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes. A quiet pint


----------



## jpm (Oct 18, 2010)

*Marquis of Lorne*

Following on from the honourable mention in the Elm Park Tavern Up For Auction thread, the Marquis of Lorne is the feature of an "audio slideshow" on the BBC site.

Down the local


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2010)

Merged


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2010)

jpm said:


> Following on from the honourable mention in the Elm Park Tavern Up For Auction thread, the Marquis of Lorne is the feature of an "audio slideshow" on the BBC site.
> 
> Down the local


 What a superb set of photos.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 18, 2010)

The tiling on the pub is beautiful, it ought to be a listed building.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 18, 2010)

jpm said:


> Following on from the honourable mention in the Elm Park Tavern Up For Auction thread, the Marquis of Lorne is the feature of an "audio slideshow" on the BBC site.
> 
> Down the local



The photograph at 1.44 is incredible!


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2014)

Giving this thread a nudge as it' s such a decent old boozer.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 26, 2014)

Watched the world cup final at the marquis and it's still great 
Brixton Hatter - it's your local; is it safe for the future do you know?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 26, 2014)

Shhhhhhh, don't tell everyone!


----------



## Rushy (Aug 26, 2014)

It is very quiet for a Brixton pub - which is great in many ways - but not necessarily great for its long term future. Of course, a bit of promotion and some better beers might get more people in but then I suspect they might be the considered the "wrong sort", as it were.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 26, 2014)

I love the Marquis. Don't visit as often now that we're up the hill.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2014)

poptyping said:


> I love the Marquis. Don't visit as often now that we're up the hill.


if you ask nicely someone might push you home in a shopping trolley


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 26, 2014)

If shopping trolley = No 2 bus then you are correct.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2014)

I do fear that this pub will eventually buckle under the increasing pressure for upmarket lifestyle apartments for rich incomers. There must be no end of scumbag buy to let developers eyeing this glorious landmark up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2014)

editor said:


> I do fear that this pub will eventually buckle under the increasing pressure for upmarket lifestyle apartments for rich incomers. There must be no end of scumbag buy to let developers eyeing this glorious landmark up.


the former robin hood pub in dalston (st mark's rise) has a ghastly sign on it celebrating its conversion into flats about 1998






just above the door by the range rover (  ) it says 'converted 1998' or thereabouts


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 26, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> the former robin hood pub in dalston (st mark's rise) has a ghastly sign on it celebrating its conversion into flats about 1998



That's fucking galling. If they try do that to the Grosvenor I hope there'll be no shortage of people defacing it.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 26, 2014)

You probably won't be pleased (see Rushy's post) but I am definitely giving this pub a try. I must have walked past that road a hundred times and not known that pub was there


----------



## leanderman (Aug 26, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It is very quiet for a Brixton pub - which is great in many ways - but not necessarily great for its long term future. Of course, a bit of promotion and some better beers might get more people in but then I suspect they might be the considered the "wrong sort", as it were.



Yes. Its beauty just about makes up for the terrible beer selection.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 26, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> You probably won't be pleased (see Rushy's post) but I am definitely giving this pub a try. I must have walked past that road a hundred times and not known that pub was there


I'm sure you'll not be the only one. 12.5K were tweeted about it today. It'll soon be clogged with hipsters.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 26, 2014)

Who tweeted about it?


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I'm sure you'll not be the only one. 12.5K were tweeted about it today. It'll soon be clogged with hipsters.


Ah, another cheap dig. You're really going for it today!

£50 quid says it won't be "clogged with hipsters" tonight or any night in the next week.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Who tweeted about it?


I did, in the hope that it might bring a few more punters into the pub.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 26, 2014)

editor said:


> £50 quid says it won't be "clogged with hipsters" tonight or any night in the next week.



Agree it's too 'spit and sawdust' for hipsters. Plus there's no craft beer


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 26, 2014)

Brixton Buzz advancing the Gentrifiers' cause? Awkward. 

I'm sure you're right though, it'll be safe for some time I would have thought


----------



## leanderman (Aug 26, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Agree it's too 'spit and sawdust' for hipsters. Plus there's no craft beer



Or any beer really, last I checked


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Or any beer really, last I checked



It's a great pub, with lovely people and a great atmosphere. I'd rather drink there than some fancy pants wank hole. And I would hope there's still room in Brixton for places like the Marquis,  dwindling as they are.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 26, 2014)

poptyping said:


> It's a great pub, with lovely people and a great atmosphere. I'd rather drink there than some fancy pants wank hole. And I would hope there's still room in Brixton for places like the Marquis,  dwindling as they are.



I don't doubt it


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I don't doubt it



What's your issue? Have you just come here to be an arse. The Marquis is an old school family run pub and it doesn't pretend to be anything else. The people that run it work hard and provide a really nice place to spend time. If you don't like it that's fair enough but don't be an arsey tit about it. They put their heart and soul into that pub and its their livelihood. Take your snide comments elsewhere.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 26, 2014)

I thought he was agreeing with you, just that he still thought the beer selection wasn't great


----------



## leanderman (Aug 26, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> I thought he was agreeing with you, just that he still thought the beer selection wasn't great



Exactly.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Exactly.



Really didn't sound like it. But fair if I got the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice one leanderman I think they bought it


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm joking btw, I do think he meant that


----------



## leanderman (Aug 26, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Nice one leanderman I think they bought it



Annoys me when pubs don't have a couple of reasonable ales. The White Horse is another offender.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 26, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Annoys me when pubs don't have a couple of reasonable ales. The White Horse is another offender.



It's not always up to the people who run the pub. In some cases, the brewery decides.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Brixton Buzz advancing the Gentrifiers' cause? Awkward.


That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2014)

poptyping said:


> It's a great pub, with lovely people and a great atmosphere. I'd rather drink there than some fancy pants wank hole. And I would hope there's still room in Brixton for places like the Marquis,  dwindling as they are.


Exactly. And I'm happy to do anything I can to remind people that the Lorne is worth a visit because it would be a crying shame if this pub closed.

And anyone who actually knows the pub would realise that hipsters and 'gentrifiers' (?) are just about the last people who would want to spend an evening in there.


----------



## gabi (Aug 27, 2014)

I assume it's listed, so no chance of it being knocked down. There's some amazing tiles etc, they can't destroy those.

I do miss that old place, another little hideaway.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 27, 2014)

editor said:


> That doesn't even make sense.



Yes it does. You're just doing your default "let's quote someone I don't like and attempt to ridicule them". 

Followed, as ever, by your trusty ""


----------



## Winot (Aug 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Exactly. And I'm happy to do anything I can to remind people that the Lorne is worth a visit because it would be a crying shame if this pub closed.
> 
> And anyone who actually knows the pub would realise that hipsters and 'gentrifiers' (?) are just about the last people who would want to spend an evening in there.



But presumably you'd like a cross-section of the community to frequent the pub, particularly if that keeps it open?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 27, 2014)

Winot said:


> But presumably you'd like a cross-section of the community to frequent the pub, particularly if that keeps it open?



Anyone is welcome in the Marquis. That's why it's such a nice place to have a pint. There's already a cross section of people in there, a range of ages,  classes and colours. Don't use the Marquis to score points with the Editor. It's boring but also pretty off to the people who's livelihood the place is.


----------



## Winot (Aug 27, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Anyone is welcome in the Marquis. That's why it's such a nice place to have a pint. There's already a cross section of people in there, a range of ages,  classes and colours.



Glad to hear it.  As soon as they get some craft beers in and clean up the spit and sawdust, I'll be there.



poptyping said:


> Don't use the Marquis to score points with the Editor. It's boring but also pretty off to the people who's livelihood the place is.



I think you are over-estimating the effect of my internet ramblings.  At least I hope so.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 27, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Anyone is welcome in the Marquis. That's why it's such a nice place to have a pint. There's already a cross section of people in there, a range of ages,  classes and colours. Don't use the Marquis to score points with the Editor. It's boring but also pretty off to the people who's livelihood the place is.


Which is also one of the reasons the Trinity has always been a great place to have a pint. But as the demographic has shifted toward a younger crowd it has been criticised on the basis of the type of punters. For that reason, the tweet to 12,500 followers intended to attract custom to the pub cant help but raise eyebrows. Close to 70% of UK Twitterers are under 34. 40% under 25. More than 80% use smartphones to access the app. I suspect but don't know that Brixton Buzz followers are generally younger than the average national Twitter demographics (happy to be proven wrong). If tweeting is an effective way of drumming up custom it will not be in proportions which reflect the current punters. So it would change the pub, much like the demographic has changed at The Trinity and The Effra Tavern (which, like the Marquis, is also pretty on the outside yet basic on the inside and has a very limited drinks selection).

No one is criticising the pub, nor the people who go there, nor the people who run it. No one wishes it anything other than well. No one is even saying that it shouldn't be promoted if that's what the owners want. But given the often negative attitude towards the influx of new young Brixtonites, it is worth thinking twice about the benefits of spamming it out predominantly to the smartphone carrying, listings-site-following youth market who already cram almost every central Brixton pub and bar.

Personally, I think the change is probably inevitable but not imminent so I see no reason for wanting to accelerating it. Keep on enjoying it.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 27, 2014)

Winot said:


> Glad to hear it.  As soon as they get some craft beers in and clean up the spit and sawdust, I'll be there.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are over-estimating the effect of my internet ramblings.  At least I hope so.



Traditional boozers may need new tricks and new customers to stay in business. It's a tough environment for publicans.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 27, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Traditional boozers may need new tricks and new customers to stay in business. It's a tough environment for publicans.


A tied pub is business suicide for the landlord. Two friends who have turned dead London boozers into lively profitable pubs have struggled to take anything home from them. One has walked away and the other has now set up an elaborate hidden second cellar and network of pipes so that he can store and serve beer from kegs not purchased not from the brewery - but still passes his regular inspections. Not only does this mean he can sell beer without passing on so much cash to the brewer but it hides the huge increase in sales - so he is now negotiating a reduced price to buy them out. (Not local by the way!)


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Giving this thread a nudge as it' s such a decent old boozer.
> 
> View attachment 60091





> Rule 6. *Bumping old threads.* Mischievously 'bumping' old threads can confuse users, so please do not revive long-dormant threads unless you have some meaningful and relevant content to add.



I know, I know, cheap shot. But one good turn deserves another.

But seriously, I will be checking out this pub. And Rushy, that sounds like a very crafty landlord


----------



## gabi (Aug 28, 2014)

I think promoting one of the last old school boozers in brixton is meaningful and relevant


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> I know, I know, cheap shot. But one good turn deserves another.


Except it wasn't mischievously bumped, and meaningful and relevant content was added, so once again you're trying to disrupt a thread with your antics. Consider this your last warning.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2014)

gabi said:


> I think promoting one of the last old school boozers in brixton is meaningful and relevant


Given who the owner is, and the fact that he's been busily selling off all his pubs, I have great fears for the survival of this pub. 

There's a reason why so many old school boozers have fallen by the wayside, and I'd rather a pub survive as a hipster shithole than see it turn into another block of luxury flats. 

Pub fads can change over time, so I'd rather a pub stay open even if I don't particularly like what it's become. At least that way, there's always a chance it could change back in years to come - but once it's turned into posh flats, it's never coming back.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 28, 2014)

Ah perhaps we should amend the rules to state:



> do not revive long dormant threads unless you hope others will have some meaningful and relevant content to add immediately after you've revived it




Gotcha. Last warning noted. I'm only joking, I'm off to bed.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Ah perhaps we should amend the rules to state:
> Gotcha. Last warning noted. I'm only joking, I'm off to bed.


You've peppered the boards with your pointless, disruptive and usually off topic nonsense all day and ignored a clear PM warning, so perhaps I'll give you a one day ban to make you stop.

*done


----------



## aussw9 (Aug 28, 2014)

If the Effra Hall Tavern had


editor said:


> There's a reason why so many old school boozers have fallen by the wayside, and I'd rather a pub survive as a hipster shithole than see it turn into another block of luxury flats.



Personally i'd rather hang out in a hipster shithole than a general shithole. Besides hipster bars usually offer decent beer selections.

Besides i see the term hipster being thrown about this forum as a description for 'anyone who isnt like me' (orsomeone in their 20s)


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> Personally i'd rather hang out in a hipster shithole than a general shithole. Besides hipster bars usually offer decent beer selections.
> 
> Besides i see the term hipster being thrown about this forum as a description for 'anyone who isnt like me' (orsomeone in their 20s)


Sorry, I was only using the word because Rushy had insisted that the place would soon be "clogged with hipsters" because of a single tweet. 

As I said earlier, I'd rather have a hipster pub, or a shit pub than no pub at all. Usually pubs self select their clientèle anyway - somewhere like the Marquis is hugely unlikely to become the bar of choice for a certain trendier demographic on account of its location, history, beer selection (or lack of), music policy (or lack of) and late licence (or lack of).


----------



## Rushy (Aug 28, 2014)

I was adopting the default Urban description of young people. There aren't really many hipsters around here.

If it really is struggling (I don't doubt it is doing no better than just ticking over) I would have thought the best option for it is to do put on some good food and a couple of decent beers. Take tips from the Crown & Anchor. I hate to use the term but maybe they could get in some kind of a pop up restaurant just to give it a go. At the moment the main things it seems to have going for it are that it is one of the best looking buildings in the area and the fact that it's quiet and laid back - the latter of which is ironically the problem. Music or late night drinking will kill the place due to its location.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 28, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> If the Effra Hall Tavern had
> 
> 
> Personally i'd rather hang out in a hipster shithole than a general shithole. Besides hipster bars usually offer decent beer selections.
> ...



The Marquis isn't a shit hole.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2014)

poptyping said:


> The Marquis isn't a shit hole.


Indeed. It's an unfussy, traditional sort of pub and there's _nothing_ wrong with that at all.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I was adopting the default Urban description of young people. There aren't really many hipsters around here.


Are you going to take me up on that bet then?


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 28, 2014)

It might gain a little bit from the Canterbury closing. Every cloud and all that


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2014)

I hope it doesn't start selling trendy beers.
A pub is about more than just beer.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Are you going to take me up on that bet then?


As you say, imagination isn't your strong point. So I explained the point without irony a bit further on for you. Feel free to dissect it ad nauseam.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I hope it doesn't start selling trendy beers.
> A pub is about more than just beer.


Ale has become trendy in general but it was about time the market had a shake up to relieve us of the bland tastealike piss runnning through every tap.
There are plenty of decent beers which aren't trendy brands. Even Youngs ales are pretty damned good. Problem is, the cellaring is trickier and they don't keep as long so some pubs like to avoid them.


----------



## aussw9 (Aug 28, 2014)

poptyping said:


> The Marquis isn't a shit hole.



Never said it was, in fact it was my original local after moving here years ago... 

Was just quoting ed's line of calling a pub a hipster shithole.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> As you say, imagination isn't your strong point. So I explained the point without irony a bit further on for you. Feel free to dissect it ad nauseam.


I love a good self-pwning


----------



## Rushy (Aug 28, 2014)

editor said:


> I love a good self-pwning


Dear oh dear. You are getting a little desperate for material, aren't you! 

Anyway, weren't you supposed to be out sneering a cocktail at your new local this evening?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2014)

You're a bit of a nana, Rushy


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Dear oh dear. You are getting a little desperate for material, aren't you!
> 
> Anyway, weren't you supposed to be out sneering a cocktail at your new local this evening?


Can you stop this now please? 
I'm sure it's not of much interest to anyone else and it's certainly got very little to do with the topic of this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Can you stop this now please?
> I'm sure it's not of much interest to anyone else and it's certainly got very little to do with the topic of this thread. Thanks.


If you tried responding intelligently to my comments on the thread topic rather than grotesquely slapping spare £50s on the table again and again, it would help.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> If you tried responding intelligently to my comments on the thread topic rather than grotesquely slapping spare £50s on the table again and again, it would help.


How am I supposed to "respond intelligently" to a sneery, stupid comment like this?


Rushy said:


> I'm sure you'll not be the only one. 12.5K were tweeted about it today. It'll soon be clogged with hipsters.





Rushy said:


> ...rather than grotesquely slapping spare *£50s on the table again and again*, it would help.


And there you go again, making up weird nonsense. 

Please stop now. I'm asking you nicely because you pursuing what I can only describe as some sort of personal vendetta really is proving needlessly disruptive to these threads.

I want to discuss the Marquis of Lorne because I care about the future of the place. You only seem interested in tiresome point scoring.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 28, 2014)

editor said:


> I want to discuss the Marquis of Lorne because I care about the future of the place. You only seem interested in tiresome point scoring.


Well - as I have explained in some detail above, I don't think tweeting to a predominately young clubby crowd is likely to make much difference or may have undesirable consequences. So what do you think of my suggestion?



> If it really is struggling (I don't doubt it is doing no better than just ticking over) I would have thought the best option for it is to do put on some good food and a couple of decent beers. Take tips from the Crown & Anchor. I hate to use the term but maybe they could get in some kind of a pop up restaurant just to give it a go. At the moment the main things it seems to have going for it are that it is one of the best looking buildings in the area and the fact that it's quiet and laid back - the latter of which is ironically the problem. Music or late night drinking will kill the place due to its location.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Well - as I have explained in some detail above, I don't think tweeting to a predominately young clubby crowd is likely to make much difference or may have undesirable consequences.


I wasn't aware that you'd analysed the demographics of Brixton Buzz's Twitter followers. In fact, I've no idea why you saw fit to bring this fact up, unless you were just trying to make a sneery point, which would hardly be unusual given your recent form, sadly.

 Here's my review of the pub from a few years back. No doubt you'll have something negative to add about it.


Rushy said:


> So what do you think of my suggestion?


A pop up restaurant (urgh!) and a selection of 'decent beers' would be far more likely to attract a "predominately young clubby crowd" than a tweet. I'd hate to see anything 'pop up ' in there.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 29, 2014)

editor said:


> I wasn't aware that you'd analysed the demographics of Brixton Buzz's Twitter followers. In fact, I've no idea why you saw fit to bring this fact up, unless you were just trying to make a sneery point, which would hardly be unusual given your recent form, sadly.
> 
> Here's my review of the pub from a few years back. No doubt you'll have something negative to add about it.
> A pop up restaurant (urgh!) and a selection of 'decent beers' would be far more likely to attract a "predominately young clubby crowd" than a tweet. I'd hate to see anything 'pop up ' in there.



As explained, I quoted national Twitter user stats and openly guessed that Brixton Buzz listing users might be younger than the national average Twitter user. As I said - happy to be proven wrong on that. I would be genuinely interested to know, if you have the data? Does Twitter give you that?

I already explained that I don't like the term pop up, but suggested it as it would be least hassle for the owners and a good short term way to try food out at the venue. Let someone else worry about all the prep etc.. It would obviously need to be a god fit. It's the way Cornercopia predominately works now.

OK - so simple decent food and a couple of good beers are bad ideas for a pub on a residential street and Crown and Anchor is a rubbish example. I'm off to bed - let me know if you have any ideas.


----------



## gabi (Aug 29, 2014)

Rushy said:


> As you say, imagination isn't your strong point. So I explained the point without irony a bit further on for you. Feel free to dissect it ad nauseam.



fucking hell. i find myself siding with editor twice in two days... for all his faults (but nobody is faultless of course) i dont think you can accuse him of lack of imagination. you're posting on his boards, that he 'imagined'.


----------



## gabi (Aug 29, 2014)

the marquis is the best little pub in brixton. imho. lovely, pensionable aged staff, who should probably be retired but keep going, and keep being cool. a little corner which is always full of shouting old jamaican men playing dominoes, a jukebox, a pool table, two little rooms where they're happy to change it to whatever weird sport you might like to watch, little plates with cheese and pickles that get put out regularly, decent prices, comfy furniture and proper old school people in there. i used to live opposite there and it was a fantastic place to while away an afternoon reading the paper and watching united win (yes it was that long ago). i hope it doesnt go.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 29, 2014)

gabi said:


> fucking hell. i find myself siding with editor twice in two days... for all his faults (but nobody is faultless of course) i dont think you can accuse him of lack of imagination. you're posting on his boards, that he 'imagined'.


Fair enough, I can see how it read like that. In my defence, I was ill-advisedly referencing an earlier reply to me on another thread on which he claimed that he did not have the imagination to consider a fairly straightforward proposition. It's a good example of why cross thread references are confusing and are best avoided. I don't believe anyone ever needs reminding that they are his boards.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I don't believe anyone ever needs reminding that they are his boards.


Oh, there's a lovely little dig right there amongst all the other personal shit. Well done. Another really constructive, useful and on-topic contribution to the discussion about a pub which some people _actually care about_.

I had hoped that a thread about the Marquis may have proved a great way to tell people all about this great little pub, and perhaps encouraged a few like-minded people to visit the place. Thanks for fucking that up with your endless, petty, cross-thread personal beef, Rushy.

Please stop this now.


----------



## christonabike (Aug 29, 2014)

The Streets v Bloc Party, filmed in the Lorne, 2 mins in

Regulars may recognise other regulars and an old landlord

I used to watch the Leeds in there but now live the other side of Brixton


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 29, 2014)

Love Mike Streets, mad fucker.


----------



## Ol Nick (Aug 29, 2014)

christonabike said:


> I used to watch the Leeds in there but now live the other side of Brixton


Professor Brian Cox used to live next door. Don't know where he went to either.


----------



## footballerslegs (Aug 30, 2014)

Just home from there, brilliant as always.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 31, 2014)

Interesting conversation. 

Not least because some old urban tensions and rivalries are being played out by proxy on this thread. Whilst some are pontificating about the 'future of the pub' I haven't seen many of you down for a pint recently! (With some honorable exceptions of course footballerslegs Crispy poptyping and others.)

This is my local and it's a great pub. A proper community pub and one of the last in Brixton. Yes, the outside of the pub looks nice but it's what's inside that matters. I don't give a shit that it doesn't sell real ale - it doesn't need to. They make a living, and the only reason this pub will ever close down will not be through lack of punters, but because of some greedy scum property developers.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Not least because some old urban tensions and rivalries are being played out by proxy on this thread. Whilst some are pontificating about the 'future of the pub' I haven't seen many of you down for a pint recently!


It's too far away for it to be my local (although I've been a couple of times in the last few months), but I'll still continue to do whatever I can to promote it (in a suitable manner, natch!).


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 1, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Interesting conversation.
> 
> Not least because some old urban tensions and rivalries are being played out by proxy on this thread. Whilst some are pontificating about the 'future of the pub' I haven't seen many of you down for a pint recently! (With some honorable exceptions of course footballerslegs Crispy poptyping and others.)
> 
> This is my local and it's a great pub. A proper community pub and one of the last in Brixton. Yes, the outside of the pub looks nice but it's what's inside that matters. I don't give a shit that it doesn't sell real ale - it doesn't need to. They make a living, and the only reason this pub will ever close down will not be through lack of punters, but because of some greedy scum property developers.


When we move back to Brixton it will be our local after the Canterbury closes. And we'll pop in more often anyway.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2015)

I haven't been back for a while but intend to pop in soon. How's the Marquis doing these days?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 7, 2015)

When i saw this thread bumped my heart sank. I thought it was going to be something about it closing. Glad that's not the case. One of my fave pubs in the area.


----------

